# CPR Stage 3 Conversion - 630HP/630LBFT - Price Drop!



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

We have now dropped our price on our Stage 3 Power Package for the R35 GT-R

Previous price was £3594.00 inc.VAT installed, we are now offering it slightly cheaper *at £2995.00 inc VAT*










The package consists;

*COBB TUNING 'ACCESS-PORT' ECU Reflashing Controller*
(THE tuning device for the GT-R, future-proof, massively updateable and extremely easy-to-use interface, with heaps of additional useful features e.g. performance data, trouble code clearing etc)

*CPR VERSION GT 3.5" FULL EXHAUST SYSTEM with DE-CAT FRONT Y PIPE*
(V-Band Connections, Huge 3.5" Bore Stainless Steel, Life Time Warranty, 100% British Handbuilt in house, sounds absolutely amazing)
*
HIGH-FLOW SPORTS PANEL AIR FILTERS*
(HKS)
*
DYNO CUSTOM ECU TUNE FOR TAILOR MADE ACCESS PORT FILE*
(Custom tuned in-house by ourselves on our 2400bhp 4WD Dyno Dynamics Rolling Road - we setup all functions on your car including switchable boost maps that you can toggle between whilst driving)

*FINAL POWER RUN WITH GRAPHS*

*ALL INSTALLATION*

Here is the link to our website:
GTR Stage 3

This is our most popular package, and completely transforms the power delivery of the car.

Super smooth, super quick! This is the package to have!

Some dyno plots of a good Stage 3 example:


















The entire conversion will take just under a day to complete.

Please call us on 01925 414199 to book in or for more details, thank you for reading!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Does your stage 3 include downpipes, if so is that why it makes similar power to other stage 3s because without downpipes it seems a little more than other tuners claim.

Also I heard you rose from the ashes of RC Developments. Is that true?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

What RR do you guys have? What does a typical stock GTR make on them?


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Does your stage 3 include downpipes, if so is that why it makes similar power to other stage 3s because without downpipes it seems a little more than other tuners claim.
> 
> Also I heard you rose from the ashes of RC Developments. Is that true?


Hi Adamantium,

No we leave the stock elbow/downpipes until Stage 4, to ensure the car is kept 100% street legal (retaining the pre-cats in the elbows). Stage 4 see's an upgrade to our De-cat Turbo Elbows (link here) for 630hp+

We hired some of the technicians & fabricators from RC Developments when the company went bust.


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

alloy said:


> What RR do you guys have? What does a typical stock GTR make on them?


Dyno Dynamics, stock car produces anything from 480-500hp est at the flywheel (using a 20% transmission loss) or 380-400 at the wheels.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

What boost you running for those numbers?

Cheers


----------



## Beedub (Aug 13, 2008)

love the v band exhaust ;-)


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Only thing that strikes me as odd is that you are getting 40bhp more than everyone else's stage 2 which kids wise is equivalent. Am not even contemplating your torque figure at the mo!

What you attribute this difference to as 40bhp is a huge discrepancy for your competition to match.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Much as I like the numbers, having looked at the website it raises more questions than it answers.

Standard car 480 - 500 at the flywheel OK _(Typo at wheels corrected)_

Stage 1 (Y pipe & filters) 520, so plus 20 - 40 hp? Wow.. when I tested with David at Surrey Rolling Road we saw a 3 hp gain.

Stage 2 (Y Pipe, Cat Back & filters) 540, so plus 40 - 60 hp? Wow again, but double Wow because this is achieved without a remap? Surely the mixture will be all wrong?

Stage 3 (Y Pipe, Cat Back, filters and Cobb tune) 630, so plus 130 - 150 hp? Well I'm tempted to say triple Wow. But come on we know this is just not possible? 



Rich


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Custom Cobb & ECUTEK mapped cars are pulling between 570 and 590bhp - as Rich & Adam say this bonus 40-60bhp is laughable.

If CPR get a stage 3 dyno'd at SRR and it pulls 630bhp, I would give a tidy sum to charity!

D


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Only way I could see this happening would be running huge and unsafe boost levels...no downpipes on this or intakes/ injector upgrade...seems like nonsense tbh.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Only way to get transparency accross different tuners is to get customer cars together on the same day, same dyno and compare!opcorn:

Proof of the pudding is in the eating.......:runaway:


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> What boost you running for those numbers?
> 
> Cheers


Hi Stevie, around 18-19psi (1.2-1.3bar)


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Only thing that strikes me as odd is that you are getting 40bhp more than everyone else's stage 2 which kids wise is equivalent. Am not even contemplating your torque figure at the mo!
> 
> What you attribute this difference to as 40bhp is a huge discrepancy for your competition to match.


That's not really OUR problem :thumbsup:

I don't know why other tuners get 40bhp less than us with the same modifications!?

We can only consider that our Exhaust System, our selection of filters, and our tuning / experience with the ECU and Cobb Tuning Pro-Tuner Software mean that we can get a lot more out of the car than others??

We have done a great number of these cars at Stage 3, we will get some more graphs online for you to view, the conversion really does drive fantastic on the road, please drop us a line if you would like us to tune your car.


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

Rich-GT said:


> Much as I like the numbers, having looked at the website it raises more questions than it answers.
> 
> Standard car 480 - 500 at the wheels OK
> 
> ...


Hi Rich, the standard car does not roll 480-500 at the wheels, like we said, it rolls closer to 380-400 at the wheels.

As for your testing, I assume you were using a Miltek Y-Pipe?

Our Stage 1-2-3+ all use our own design and build of exhaust components.

Stage 1 sees a healthy 20whp+ up from stock

















Stage 2, yes those gains are experienced, without tuning, and yes the mixture is still not quite right unless you tune the car, the stock car runs off the scale rich (0.69 lambda), put a Y-Pipe and Filters on it, it's still off the scale rich, but better, then a good quality cat-back on, a little better.

The tuning of the car makes the difference as you can see from our Stage 3, which we assure you IS possible! You just have to have the right bits on the car and a good custom dyno map.

Please give us a call if you would like to bring your car to us for that Triple Wow Factor! :thumbsup:


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> Custom Cobb & ECUTEK mapped cars are pulling between 570 and 590bhp - as Rich & Adam say this bonus 40-60bhp is laughable.
> 
> If CPR get a stage 3 dyno'd at SRR and it pulls 630bhp, I would give a tidy sum to charity!
> 
> D


Sumo, given our experience, we find that the Generic Cobb Tuning Factory Preset Stage 2 Map (that you get on the Cobb Tuning Access Port out the box) gives around 580bhp est flywheel. That is with our Version GT Exhaust and HKS Panel Filters. This generic map is exactly that, pretty generic and does not get everything out of the modifications made to the car. Our custom tune makes a massive difference as proven.

We'd be happy for any of our Stage 3 cars to go to any Dyno Dynamics RR, especially if it was charity's sake!


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Only way I could see this happening would be running huge and unsafe boost levels...no downpipes on this or intakes/ injector upgrade...seems like nonsense tbh.


As posted above, the Stage 3 runs boost at 18-19psi, which is not huge, and not unsafe (given the correct map).

We offer the Intakes/Elbow/Injector Upgrades at Stage 4 for 650bhp.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I believe the GTC and ECUTEK custom maps run a max of 17psi, so you are using more.

The unanswered question is whether this is causing any long term issues as I am sure they would use more boost if it was safe.

Got any stage 3 cars in the London area willing to be dyno'd at Surrey Rolling Road? I would run mine at the same time for comparison purposes (ECUTEK stage 2).

D


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> I believe the GTC and ECUTEK custom maps run a max of 17psi, so you are using more.
> 
> The unanswered question is whether this is causing any long term issues as I am sure they would use more boost if it was safe.
> 
> ...


Hi D, We have many Stage 3 cars (and Stage 4 cars) running around for over a year running between 17 and 19psi without any longetivity issues whatsoever. We have not seen any turbo failures on these cars, and have been able to inspect 2 sets of turbochargers from Stage 4 cars that have gone up to our Stage 5 (Turbo Upgrade), their turbochargers looked fine after over 6 months of hard use.

Running these boost levels with the correct and safe map, we have not seen any effects on short or long term longevity of the motor or turbos.

There are cars from us and other tuners, running 650bhp+ on stock turbochargers (with supporting parts such as intakes, maf bodies, injectors, de-cat elbows), where higher prelonged boost pressure is used, where the turbochargers really are max'd out. This Stage 4 level of tune uses bigger injectors (more fuel), and hence more air consumed, which has to be supported by the turbochargers. Mathematically, this is a higher load on the turbos, they are pushed a little harder in Stage 4 than they are in Stage 3, and there are other tuners including ourselves doing this. We still don't have any issues at Stage 4.


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> I believe the GTC and ECUTEK custom maps run a max of 17psi, so you are using more.
> 
> The unanswered question is whether this is causing any long term issues as I am sure they would use more boost if it was safe.
> 
> ...



OKAY, the gauntlet has been thrown down! We have organised a dyno day shootout! Sumo, you better be there! :thumbsup:

6th August at our place!


----------

